# winter flounder



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone has any info on spots around point pleasant for winter flounder, i was told of a spot off rt 88 behind the abandoned hospital. if anyone has info on some good spots, please fill me in, i need to get rid of the cabin fever

Thanks


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The point pleasant canal and squan river are supposed to be good, but I can't give specifics. I have always fished further north in Shark River.


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks a lot, i heard that manasquan was the spot to hit, just needed to know if there were any specific spots, where on the shark do you go


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings tommsu1!

The tennis courts in Belmar (on the Shark River) can provide good flounder fishing when the flatties are cooperating. Flounder fishing still hasn't picked up -- at this rate the fluke will be in before the flatties leave! Check out:
http://www.fishermansdennj.com/ 

There are also small bulkheads on either side of the gas docks behind Fisherman's Den that you can fish from, but they get crowded fast, especially on weekends. Best(?) action has been from boats. The secret is to rake and chum like crazy, and wait the fish out.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

what jake said about sr. better yet rent a skif and fish in front of the tennis courts


----------



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks a lot guys, i'll probably wait about another week or two before i give it a shot


----------

